# Fender Help - Am I going nuts!?



## Djshakes (Dec 31, 2013)

I believe I have an uncommon frame.  Schwinn made 16,18, and 20 inch prewar frames for the most part.

I have an 18 inch frame.  I have a standard rear fender I pulled off of a 36 autocycle that is also an 18 inch frame.  The fender measures 13 7/8 from the top of the elongated hole to the center of the hole that attaches the fender to the top tube on the frame. See picture for how I measured.  My ruler starts at 10 inches.  The picture IS NOT the fender I am referring to. This is a tall frame fender I just used for illustration. 

The standard 18 inch fender does not fit in my frame.  Does anyone have a fender that measures 13 inches from the top of the elongated hole to the center of the other hole?  This is driving me nuts.  I'm wondering if it is a 16 inch frame fender I need even though my bicycle is an 18 inch.  It makes no sense as from my understanding the fenders Schwinn made only varied between frame sizes (tall frames, etc.).  I'm about to destroy something. 

I need to buy a fender that has the 13 inch measurement with a high tail asap.  Thanks.


----------



## ejlwheels (Jan 6, 2014)

What style frame is it?  What year?
Does it have an elongated seat post mast?

I have an 18" '36 with an elongated seat post mast that takes the same fender as
my 16" '36 with no extension.  Both fenders measure at about 13"
The rear stays meet the mast at the same height (making the frame and fender geometry the same)
but the mast extension on the one is what makes the frame heights technically different.


----------

